# Turbo Delete



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Chances are this is a stupid question but on an 00 or 01 A6 2.7T, when the turbos go out, can you just delete/disable/remove the turbos and drive the car as a non-turbo? With a stick shift and maybe 160 to 180 hp I would think it would be fine.


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Turbo Delete (08Rabbit1)*

sure can... I drove my car with a destroyed turbo making no boost for a while, before removing the motor to find the destroyed turbo... but, why not replce the turbo's, or go with RSk04's?


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

As I understand it replacing the turbos on a 2.7 requires removing the engine, and of course buying two turbos. This sounds to me like a cost that will soon, if not already, rival the market value of the vehicle. The objective is not really performance but an A6 with stick, otherwise not available. A4s just don't fit me. Thanks for the response. Just an aside - it looks like the new A4s are larger - but won't offer a stick. It's starting to look like a conspiracy to keep me out of an Audi stick.


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (08Rabbit1)*

Honestly, If you are worried about parts/labor costs... a 2.7T is not for you. The parts are expensive, and labor, if you can't do it yourself is just as expensive... but, the pleasure one gets from driving a properly tuned and maintained 2.7T, whether in an S4 or A6... is second to none, especially if it is at the least chipped, or Stage 3. Cars are not bought as investments, so I say if you can swing it, buy the A6 and pop a set of K04's on it, run it stage 3-. I am sure there are some people in your area that have done it before, and they would help out as well... Make it a project


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (bigturboVR6)*

Make it a project
^^


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

It's just not an economically viable project. I don't think these cars are hard to take care of, other than this one engineering blunder.


----------

